# need hi-res clamshell badge graphic



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anyone have a clamshell badge graphic in hi-res. The ones I have are too blurry when zoomed out. I am trying to get it to my embroidery guy for shirts.

thanks,


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you on the Job? i.e. Police (not security, constable, sheriff, etc)

I don't think anyone on here myself included would even entertain the idea short of you giving proof of your employment.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Most reputable businesses that deal with the merchandise already have the graphics available. Usually a simple sketch is all that is needed to complete the design prior to the silk screen being made.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

does this help?


----------



## rpdcop (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey,

My embroidery Guy in Brockton has a clamshell badge that is the best I've seen. His prices are real good too.

His name is Chris and his number is 617-799-2635.

He's a former sheriff, but a great guy nonetheless!!!:flipoff:


----------

